# silicone safe for aquarium?



## mister_han (Jul 9, 2008)

yesterday i went to home depot and bought ge silicone I and made the diy pvc pipe caves for my tank. i was wondering how long i would have to wait for the silicone to cure and when would i be able to place the caves into the tank? thanks


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I would wait 3 days. You should be good by then.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I give it 24 hours per 1/8th inch (thickness) of silicone. If you have spots over 1/2 inch I'd give it 4-7 days. Longer is always safer.


----------



## mister_han (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks guys i just got home and i can still kind of smell the silicone  
my tank looks so plain without those


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd wait between 1-5 days depending on how much you used.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you can still smell the silicone it means its still curing. Wait until its gone and your good.


----------

